# Wii Homebrew Loader Over Wireless Network



## Rocco Savadgie (Apr 20, 2008)

TCPloader v.01 by Sven Peter is a TCP server running on the Wii that will run any binary that is sent to it. Both DOL and ELF executables are supported. Needs a GC Controller. 

The Wii server app is here: http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=Homebrew_apps/TCP_Loader 
The Windows Client is here: http://www.henke37.cjb.net/downloads/tcpload.zip (by henke37 and dasda)


----------



## henkp (Apr 20, 2008)

Now THIS would be nice as a wii-channel. That configuration would save you the hassle of swapping SD-cards over and over again, not to mention the enhancements in speed of the overall process!


----------



## Dingler (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh fuck...This is a great step in the right direction!


----------



## Tony_92 (Apr 20, 2008)

Meh, the homebrew channel + homebrew launcher combination works best for me.


----------



## Hit (Apr 20, 2008)

Tony_92 said:
			
		

> Meh, the homebrew channel + homebrew launcher combination works best for me.


The homebrew channel only work view minutes right?


----------



## Tony_92 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hit said:
			
		

> Tony_92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the hacked version, so it has no time limit.


----------



## Hit (Apr 20, 2008)

Tony_92 said:
			
		

> Hit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice could you tell me where you can get the hacked version


----------



## cardyology (Apr 20, 2008)

I also require this information however I believe its against rules to post a link here so if you could PM me that'd be sweet


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Apr 20, 2008)

cardyology said:
			
		

> I also require this information however I believe its against rules to post a link here so if you could PM me that'd be sweet



There is links to the unlimited version in a few threads here so I don't think it's against the rules


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 20, 2008)

If someone could PM me a link to the hacked version I would be very grateful. If it's permitted, but I don't see why it wouldn't be.


----------



## squirt1000 (Apr 20, 2008)

The is the unlimited homebrew channel, If its against the rules then please delete this link. 


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/109002117/homebrewchan_installer.nolimits.rar.html
```


----------



## Prime (Apr 20, 2008)

cardyology said:
			
		

> I also require this information however I believe its against rules to post a link here so if you could PM me that'd be sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it isn't.


----------



## squirt1000 (Apr 20, 2008)

Happy to help, I still prefer the twilight hack as noting is being installed to the wii


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 20, 2008)

Let me guess, this also requires the Twilight Hack?


----------



## Prime (Apr 20, 2008)

Infinity-X said:
			
		

> Let me guess, this also requires the Twilight Hack?



yes.


----------



## st0nedpenguin (Apr 20, 2008)

You only need the TP hack to install the channel though, once it's installed you can just slap in a SD card and go.


----------



## cardyology (Apr 21, 2008)

So you just use the twighlight hack to boot the boot.elf file for the homebrew channel "installer"? Just like you were installing a VC game?

Easy!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 21, 2008)

I lost the Windows GUI and the site seems down... Does anyone have an alternate link please?


----------



## st0nedpenguin (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm just holding out for wifi to SD card transfers for lazy movie viewing.


----------

